# Compak K6 (Wega Max 6.4) Mod



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Recently purchased through a tip off (thanks @coffeechap!).

She's a big ol' unit so I quiet fancy putting her on a diet so she doesn't conquer my counter tops entirely. I'm really open to input and any suggestions as my mind is yet made up, so thought it well worth asking for input on here, with you rowdy lot being so knowledgable n' all.

I'm the only coffee drinker at home and at most consume 2 cups a day during the weekdays, so removing the grounds dispenser appeals. The best mod I've found so far is the one in the pic below.

What would you do with her if you were in my shoes? (the bin is not an option...)


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Her current state.

She's had a good clean up and I still have all parts I've removed.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I believe that the k3 touch spout fits the front


----------



## sambo2 (Aug 15, 2016)

I slimmed mine down in a similar fashion and also disconnected the switch for the doser. If you take the base off all the connections are spade connectors so you can just unplug it from the loom. I got lucky and came across a funnel in a box of odds and ends that fits well in place of the doser. I've still got to turn a wood lid for the funnel and something for the adjuster plate to finish it off. An aeropress funnel fits the top if you need a small hopper too.


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

sambo2 said:


> If you take the base off all the connections are spade connectors so you can just unplug it from the loom.


I had the bottom off during the week, but electrics aren't my forte so I thought I'd leave well alone.

So, if I fancy, I can just unplug the relevant spade connectors, remove the cabling for the auto dosing switch and not leave any chance of electrocuting myself?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You might still have to bridge the connection


----------



## sambo2 (Aug 15, 2016)

The black wire on the left looks to be the doser switch. I unplugged it from the on/off side switch and from the darker blue lead, then just plugged the dark blue lead into the on/off side switch where the brown was.


----------



## sambo2 (Aug 15, 2016)

Just snapped a quick pic.


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

sambo2 said:


> The black wire on the left looks to be the doser switch. I unplugged it from the on/off side switch and from the darker blue lead, then just plugged the dark blue lead into the on/off side switch where the brown was.


Brilliant! If I choose to get rid of it then I'll do just that.

Going to take a look at the K3 part coffeechap mentions. Still curious how the guy who modded his with the tube filled the gap between his burr regulator and the body. The gap I have at present bugs me a little.


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> I believe that the k3 touch spout fits the front


From what I can see Chappers, the spout has a clip on attachment and from the clips I've seen it pivots from that attachment. Doesn't look like anywhere on mine to fit it? Take a look at the pic, have a found the wrong part?










Unless, you mean the whole front section as below? If so, anyone know where I could look at pricing or purchase from?


----------



## pavo (Apr 18, 2017)

Hey, did you ever get anywhere with this? The first picture is exactly what I was aiming for.

As the doser was really bothering me, I ended up getting a "shop mouth", part number 26844, labeled 13 on the diagram here: http://www.iberital.com/en/catalogo/111099 (oops, you have to do a search for the part number as the link redirects somewhere). It's not ideal as there's a lot of retention. I'd love to buy a shorter spout.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, I just wanted to revive this. As I've been using my grinder more and more daily for 3=4 coffees daily. I'm finding I have had to remove my 1' Teflon custom spout due to huge retention and the frinds would just get stuck.

I've gone back to having a bottle in front and needing to clear the chute with a brush. This is a pain the ....... so basically once beans are grinder you get alot stuck in the mouth chute.

Any advice on this please solutions?

Regards

Mo


----------

